# Amira Wirth-Köln 50667



## Masterff (14 Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
in den letzten Folgen bei Köln 50667 hat Amira Wirth eine schöne hellgraue Jeans getragen.
Hat davon jemand Captions?
Diese Jeans hat ihr sehr gut gestanden...

Vielen Dank im Voraus..


----------

